# Pelican 116 Castawsy for sale $300



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

*Pelican 116 Castaway for sale $300*

I have a Pelican Castaway 11/6 Kayak for sale. It has three rod holders, dry storage and a paddle. It is in very good shape and ready to go fishing. $300


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I know you just posted this but is the price firm?
thank you


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

PM's answered..Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Sent u a pm. John 2078841


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

SOLD.. Thanks PFF:thumbup:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

thanks can't wait to get out there and try it out


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

Your welcome,, I hope you enjoy it. Tight Lines...


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

damnit. I keep missing these


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

jhoe there's another on prnsacola craigslist if your still looking. same price


----------



## UMHottyToddy (Jun 29, 2011)

damn....I wish I would have found this forum when I was in the market for my kayak, I ended up buying the castaway 100, which I like, but for $300 with a paddled, I would have much rather had the 116, the extra length, and storage would have been great.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm excited to try it out going tomorrow morning I'm going to rent a kayak for the wife if she likes it she said shes taking my castaway lol good thing is that means i can get another lol hopefully I can catch some fish . we probably wont be out to long my knee has been killing me last couple days. hope I dont fall out wont be able to swim to good be going in circles lol (darn knee surgery)


----------

